# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  Budgetts Frog tadpoles, What do you think?

## Minhocao

I have about 50 Lepidobatrachus laevis larvae, one is quite white, once saw an albino or leucistico Lepidobatrachus?

----------


## Kitten

Awww, they are very alien-like looking. Kind of cute in that ugly sort-of way!

----------



----------


## Bruce

That's awesome!!  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Sherry

> Awww, they are very alien-like looking. Kind of cute in that ugly sort-of way!


LMAO!
They are very cool looking!

----------



----------


## Ra

There is the possibility. You will find out in about a week or so when they morph out. Pretty cool! Did you find them in a pond?

----------


## Minhocao

It has 10 days of life, babies are born at home.
I'm from Buenos Aires there is this kind of frog in my state. Only inhabit northern Argentina to 1000 km of Buenos Aires
I will keep updating if all goes well.
These are the parents.

----------


## Kitten

Are Budgetts typically easy to breed? I ask, because I have a female and might think about breeding her. I do love this species.  :Smile:

----------


## Minhocao

It is not easy. They hibernate for reproduction. If the animal is not well, you may not be able to survive this period. It takes many animals hibernate and try.
It can also help to use hormons that encourage play, both male and a female. It takes animals in perfect health, good weight.
I also use shorter hibernation still using hormone.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Is the white tadpole still white or did it change?

----------


## Minhocao

Still white, but it grows very slowly.
This just in a bowl with plenty of food available, but does not eat much.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Hopefully does well. Do you need large numbers to breed or pairs do ok?

----------


## Minhocao

Important frogs use the same size, if the female is very large, very possible that the male morning dawns within the belly of the female ..
I use minimum 2 males for every female. The female must be in perfect health and have a good weight.
Use 1-1 can be risky if the male is not ready, a loss of spawning.
I lost a 800 spawn eggs C.aurita for that reason. Now I must wait 2 months for reuse that female again.

----------


## mikesfrogs

I hear ya. Can you export from argentina?

----------


## Minhocao

> I hear ya. Can you export from argentina?




Yes we can!

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

> It has 10 days of life, babies are born at home.
> I'm from Buenos Aires there is this kind of frog in my state. Only inhabit northern Argentina to 1000 km of Buenos Aires
> I will keep updating if all goes well.
> These are the parents.


_wow neat frogs, ive never seen them before. how large can they get?_

----------


## Minhocao

> _wow neat frogs, ive never seen them before. how large can they get?_




Males to 3 1/2 inches, Females to 6 inches.

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_wow big difference, 1/2 a foot is a pretty decent sized frog! african bull frogs always amaze me_

----------


## Minhocao

Updating the brothers.
 :Frog Smile:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Can you pm me a wholesale pricelist of the species you sell?

----------


## Pluke

They look really good, I can't wait to see that pink one when it comes out of the water.

----------


## habeeb

keep us updated on that pink/white one!! looks great man!! got two giant pixies and looking for a budgett one of these days!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mikesfrogs

Any updates on that tadpole?

----------


## DeeDub

Bump.......what's up with the tads.....now obv. Frogs?
-----------------
Thanks
DW

----------


## Namio

Super cute!!!

----------


## CHiNO

please update!!!!

----------

